

BrowserStack $19 plan ends mobile browser support - eliot_sykes
http://autumnlansing.com/bye-bye-browserstack/

======
eliot_sykes
Today I'm looking to start subscribing to BrowserStack and discovered that the
$19 plan had lessened its value considerably. I thought it used to support
mobile browsers but this blog post was the only evidence I found to verify
this. Perhaps HN can confirm or have I remembered this wrong?

~~~
eliot_sykes
According to archive.org, the $19 plan for us little guys did include mobile
browser support up until November 6th 2013 at least:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20131106160333/https://www.brows...](https://web.archive.org/web/20131106160333/https://www.browserstack.com/pricing)

